# Solstice finished her Novice agility titles!



## TwoBigEars (May 11, 2013)

Solstice Qd in 3/4 runs at her second AKC trial to finish both her NA and NAJ titles. The run we didn't Q on was my fault, as usual. She really could run better with a better handler. I'm just happy at how well she's doing! All the trialing we've been doing seems to be helping her get over her ring nerves.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

:congratulations: That is an awesome picture!


----------



## kbella999 (Jan 6, 2012)

Congratulations and great picture!


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

:congratulations: Awesome photo


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Congrats! So pretty!


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Way to go! You've put a lot of work in; it's paying off!!


----------



## TwoBigEars (May 11, 2013)

Thanks everyone!  We still have a long way to go and lots of things to work on, but I'm proud of how much progress she's made in such a short time.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Congrats! She is lovely and looks very happy with all her loot!


----------

